

Amazon, not the developer, will set app prices for its Android App store - fromedome
http://www.businessinsider.com/amazon-android-app-store-pricing-2011-1

======
gcb
to me, it's just more proof amazon will be working with telco to lock-in
android devices to their market, exclusively.

